# Want better/more case options for your Prime? Please read



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

As a lot of you may have seen, quality case choices for our Transformer Prime is very limited. Doing a product search, you'll noticed that a lot of the cases available are the same cases that have been re-branded. The ones that are available are cheap leather or fake leather.

In an effort to get some of the bigger players in tablet case manufacturers involved, I'm asking if you guys can please go to the Speck Products website and vote up the idea of them making cases for our prime. I really liked the cases they had for my macbook and iphone that I had.

The link is here: http://speckproducts...ansformer-prime

I believe you are given 10 votes to vote up a suggestion, and you are allowed to place three of those votes on one suggestion. I don't believe you have to register to add a vote. Just click the vote button and choose three votes. I do ask that you leave a comment so that the speck products people know that there is a good amount of interest for these cases. The PixelSkin HD and Folio cases is what I'm wishing they would make for our Tablet. I noticed that they do have cases for the Galaxy Tab series, so I don't think they're too much in bed with apple products. 

We can also contact otterbox as well as incase if you guys are interested. Just trying to get more accessories for our Tablets, it is one if not the best Android Tablet out right now

Hoping you guys are interested, I would really like to have more quality choices for cases for the Prime.


----------

